# Suche Dota 2 BetaKey, Invite



## Datachild (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich bin begeisterter Dota spieler seit jahren. leider habe ich nicht das Glück an die Beta ranzukommen, die schicken mir einfach keine Keys  , Kann mich vielleicht jemand Inviten? 
STEAM ID : datachild_mn


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Invites sind auf Steam Accounts festgelegt...


----------



## Datachild (8. Dezember 2011)

mein steam id "datachild_mn"


----------



## Thaurial (8. Dezember 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Die Invites sind auf Steam Accounts festgelegt...


 
Das stimmt zwar, aber ich habe gehört  dass man 2 Invites dazu bekommt wenn man eingeladen wird..

Gibts da eigentlich ne NDA?

EDIT: Ist aufgehoben.. Also ich hab gestern Nacht ne Einladung bekommen, leider sind meine 2 extra keys schon vergeben :/
Vielleicht hast Du bei sonst jemanden Glück. Es scheint ja so als wäre grade wieder ne Welle rausgegangen..


----------



## Datachild (8. Dezember 2011)

hat einer zufällig 1 invite noch übrig?


----------



## Tuerkay (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer ne einladung direkt über Steam bekommt, bekommt 2 Gäste pässe. Hab mich zum frühst möglichen Termin bereits dafür beworben aber nichts bekommen. Meine Zockerkollegen haben alle eine Einladung erhälten bzw. einen Gästepass. Leider musst ich heute den ganzen Tag arbeiten weshalb keiner mehr für mich übrig war. Suche deshalb jemanden der so nett währe mich einzuladen.

Danke


----------



## Datachild (17. Dezember 2011)

immernoch kein KEY, bitte tut mich jemand inviten?


----------



## SA\V/ANT (13. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand noch einen Invite übrig?


----------



## dmxcom (16. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne einen Invite haben - noch jemand einen übrig ?


----------



## Formdestroyer (19. Januar 2012)

Selbiges hier! Wenn noch jemand einen Key hat wäre das super.

Grüße


----------



## wfmb1747 (22. Januar 2012)

me too... wäre klasse wenn ihr mir einen schicken würdet.


----------



## snowhawk (22. Januar 2012)

Formdestroyer schrieb:


> Selbiges hier! Wenn noch jemand einen Key hat wäre das super.
> 
> Grüße


 
Hast du dich extra dafür angemeldet, um nach nem invite zu fragen?
Im übrigen glaub ich kaum, dass jemand einfach so nen Dota2 Key hergibt.  Die gehen soviel ich weiß öfters für ungefähr 50€ bei ebay weg.


----------



## wfmb1747 (22. Januar 2012)

...und wer dafür wirklich so viel Geld ausgibt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Aber es gibt vielleicht nicht nur solche Assis hier aus jeder Schei*e Geld schlagen müssen.

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## firephoenix28 (12. Februar 2012)

suche auch einen dota2 invite 

ich liebe dota *_*

auf ebay sind die viel zu teuer  

steam: firephoenix28


----------



## kenny1 (16. Februar 2012)

Hier wird grad einer verlost:

http://insanebreak.de/index.php?action=refferals;refferedby=114

Bitte seit so fair und benutzt den Ref-Link


----------



## Fexzz (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ebenfalls 2x Dota 2, würde beide gegen EINMAL Natural Selection 2 tauschen. Wer Interesse hat -> Fexzzxerich im Skype adden.


Grüße


----------



## Atomtoaster (26. Oktober 2012)

Gehandelt wird hier nicht, und schon garkeine Spiele ohne physischen Datenträger.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. November 2012)

Da es hier jetzt vermehrt zu Tausch- und Verkaufsangeboten kam (beides hier untersagt) ist an dieser Stelle Schluss.

-CLOSED-


----------

